# Sentra Channel on YouTube



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

There is now a channel on YouTube devoted to the Nissan Sentra, all makes and models! We'll be posting videos all about our cars, talking about how to do maintenance and everyday upkeep, tutorials on difficult repairs, and also product reviews and other things that everyone in the Sentra community will love! I even have a roadtrip to Nissan USA headquarters and the Smyrna Nissan plant planned to be toured and filmed (I like 2 hours away from both). Get on YouTube and check it out. Suggestions are always welcome.

YouTube - TheSentraChannel's Channel

If anyone is interested in filling an open position, just give me a message and have a camera handy.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds awesome but I work for Nissan and was told by the regional manager that no one is allowed to take pics, or even film inside the Nissan plant in Smyrna, TN. I wonder how you are gonna pull this one off?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Fortunately, I have some excellent connections. One of my good friends from work is the son of one of the plant's managers. Each year, they close the plant for a day and have a family barbecue. During the event, everyone who is invited gets to tour the facilities. I am sure I won't be able to film much of the plant, but if I can just get some film of the facility itself (even outside), I think it would be pretty cool. There is a rumour that we can even test drive a new SE-R on the on facility test track! Don't know if it is true, but I hope it is. Anyway, I am invited this year to attend! Sweet, right?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^You are sooooo lucky...have fun!


----------

